# Mrs. Brown's Boys



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

Have any of you seen Mrs Brown's Boys?

It is a British/Irish comedy series.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't heard of it. I'll check our pbs station to see  if it's on there.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

It may not travel well...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2014)

If it's about THAT  Mrs. Brown, I'll look for it.  I LOVE that old gal and watch the reruns.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

Falcon said:


> If it's about THAT  Mrs. Brown, I'll look for it.  I LOVE that old gal and watch the reruns.



The Irish one, with the odd next-door neighbour and slightly odd children?

The kitchen and living room that they show at the end when the cast take a bow?

If it is, Falcon, new series starts here tonight...


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Since I love their comedy, it is surely wonderful.  Will have to see if I can catch it on the toob.


----------



## Fern (Jan 29, 2014)

We're watching repeats at the moment.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

Do you find it funny, Fern?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 29, 2014)

_*Mrs Brown's Bikini Wax*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA0iLtT46fY&list=PLC5B6D8EBCF1E9224


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Jill; that's the one. I never thought of you-tube; doh!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 29, 2014)

_*Mrs Brown's Mischievious Phone Call*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbdoO8IiyrQ


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2014)

Jilly, That was my fave episode.  I still laff when I think about it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 29, 2014)

_Every episode cracks me up, she/he is just so funny_


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, she is back! I will report back tomorrow!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 29, 2014)

Noticed it was on here 'tuther night but after it was over!  Not much promo so presume it was a repeat.
Love it, an absolute gem.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to watch this, I love good British sitcoms and movies.  I loved Keeping Up Appearances, As Time Goes By, Fawlty Towers, and some of the other oldies.  Did anyone watch the Monarch of the Glen series?  I really liked that one..These are old, but I don't get regular tv anymore, so have to be satisfied with what Netflix throws out there.

Anything with Judi Dench!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

New series of Mrs. Brown.......very funny indeed...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

I will rephrase that......hysterically funny.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 30, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> I have to watch this, I love good British sitcoms and movies.  I loved Keeping Up Appearances, As Time Goes By, Fawlty Towers, and some of the other oldies.  Did anyone watch the Monarch of the Glen series?  I really liked that one..These are old, but I don't get regular tv anymore, so have to be satisfied with what Netflix throws out there.
> 
> Anything with Judi Dench!


OG i love Monarch of the Glen, they have been showing some repeats here, and Keeping up appearances is hilarious, the antics she gets up to and the poor neighbour trying to drink her tea without spilling it, loved As time goes by and agree anything with Judi Dench


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure how they'd handle Mrs Brown's F-bombs on US free to air, are they still as 'bluestocking' as in the past?  Maybe it'll play on cable or something.?

Found M.of the Glen a bit slow but loved Father Ted!


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2014)

It seems the F-bomb is acceptable everywhere now days. When I had a house full of teenagers, I set out a cuss jar with graduating increments for just about all the bad words they could come up with. That's like a tax. RIGHT. Too bad we can't do that for political lies. That would help out the tax situation.


----------



## Fern (Jan 31, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Do you find it funny, Fern?


Vivjen, there are times when I find it a bit 'foul', others it's good for a laugh, so much on tv is about sex & crime.
They' say laughter is good for the soul, I have to agree on that one.


----------



## Fern (Jan 31, 2014)

Ina said:


> It seems the F-bomb is acceptable everywhere now days. When I had a house full of teenagers, I set out a cuss jar with graduating increments for just about all the bad words they could come up with. That's like a tax. RIGHT. Too bad we can't do that for political lies. That would help out the tax situation.


Good on you, I hate hearing that f---- word all the time, and the female of the species uses it as frequent as the male.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes Fern, to a large extent I agree; my son was surprised that I liked it at all... I just find it so funny!
usually, I wouldn't!


----------

